# tarros pups one week old



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

:The pups are one week old and all have a clean bill off health from the vets as does Tarro 
Couple off pics 









there was enough room but they prefer to lay ontop off each other


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

aar they are looking great........growing so fast

mum also looks great


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

how is my fave the one with the little patch on eye


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

he's doing great is the biggest althou my friends who were meant to be having him came and had a look 2 day and choose a different one so i have to find him a home !


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

wiccan said:


> he's doing great is the biggest althou my friends who were meant to be having him came and had a look 2 day and choose a different one so i have to find him a home !


aaar he is looking great
i think he will find a good home no problem...they would be mad not take him
he is lovely and chunky


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

wow how big are they!!!!!!! well done mum! they are beau


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

one of the brown ones would be my choice 
puppies are so sweet


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Natik said:


> one of the brown ones would be my choice
> puppies are so sweet


year shame they grow


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

cute pups what breed r they?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

They are so sweet looking.. And so chunky.. my fave would be the one with the patch...


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> They are so sweet looking.. And so chunky.. my fave would be the one with the patch...


i like that one best


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> cute pups what breed r they?


staffies


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

aww they are so cute  i love the white ones


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Well done mum what a healthy and strong litter.

Sue


----------

